# orange shordtails



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

*orange swordtails*

i have a male and female shordtail.i notice the other day the female was going to have some frys.i was going to put her in a breeder cage the next day but was to late and she had them i guess she was not fat anymore.i guess thay all got ate.i notice yesterday she is going to have some more frys.how long does it take from the last time to have them again is it 4 to 6 weeks?thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

about every 27 -30 days.The female has the ability to "store" sperm for upto 6-7 more drops of fry(6-7 months),so the male is almost just ornamentation to the aquarium once female is pregnant.Having floating plants in aquarium will provide great shelter to the fry and allow you to just catch them with net after being born ,avoiding the "breeder trap" and stress it puts upon female.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i have a 2 gallon tank.would i be better moving her to that tank a few days before? if i time it right.thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

with plants to provide cover and a cycled sponge filter that should work also.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks for your advice.she had her babbies on nov 14 or 15 do i count about 25 day from then to give me a time frame?thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

sounds about right.If you have plants in tank where she birthed before look hard, as they hide well and are pretty fast right off(elusive).


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

A birthing tank is the best way (At least for me) to save the maximum number of fry.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

agree that lots of hiding places gives a better chance of survival. ALso, they are called sword tails, not shord tails just to save some confusion.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: orange swordtails*

sorry about the spelling.i do have 3 big thick plants and i looked real good but none is there guess thay got ate.ill try again.thanks all


----------

